# Czech breeders



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am searching for a working german shepherd. What are the best Czech breeders? Price is not a worry, I want a quality working German Shepherd.I am not opposed to shipping either.​


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

To clarify, are you looking for a breeder in the United States who breeds Czech line dogs, or are you looking for a breeder who lives in the Czech Republic?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Feel free to contact me [email protected]


----------



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you @ladylaw203!  @Emoore it doesnt matter where the breeder is located, I just havent been able to find a breeder with the type of dog I'm looking for. I want a dog with that is more built with blocky features instead of the longer more lean german shepherds I've seen in the U.S.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know of 2 litters on the ground right now. Excellent breedings done in the czech republic by folks who have decades of experience breeding and training them in the Czech republic.

I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

There are folks here in the US breeding nice Czech lines that work. Many of us import


----------



## miniko (Jun 19, 2012)

Sales of dogs/puppies/litters is not allowed on this board. ADMIN


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Miniko, welcome to the forum! If you have them, you should go to the "Welcome" section and post some pictures of your dogs! Do you have a website? If so you could put a link to it in your signature. (By the way, all sales of animals needs to be done through private messages. Board rules). I hope you stick around so we can learn from your experiences! 

Rob


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

miniko said:


> Hi
> Quote removed by ADMIN


Vítejte! Very excited to have you here. Please post on the Welcome Mat thread, I, for one, can't wait to see your dogs and learn from you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

pcaudle8 said:


> I am searching for a working german shepherd. What are the best Czech breeders? Price is not a worry, I want a quality working German Shepherd.I am not opposed to shipping either.​


I got mine from here.
German Shepherd breeder,German Shepherd puppies


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Please tell us more about what you are looking for in a pup like what would you like to do with it
family, sport?
this may help some of the people here point you in a right direction.
Good breeders may have good dogs but they may not be what you are looking for. 
 The more info you give the better chance members here can help you.


----------

